

Windows 10 Build 10130 – new icons - axg
http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/05/29/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-10130-for-pcs/

======
mindcrash
Maybe they hired The Iconfactory again after the crushing critiques on their
own (failing) attempts to create a proper set (what were they thinking?)...

------
axg
Goodbye childish recycle bin

